# Selling JDM S13 Silvia



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey guys, I have a really nice white S13 Silvia drift car that I am looking to sell. The car has ADVAN wheels, Nismo lower control arms, SR20DET with about 230-250 rwhp, CLEAN interior, pretty nice exterior (with Bomex bumper, dunno side skirts and wangan spoiler). This car was a part of a drift team in Japan, but the engine came out of another vehicle. The car is in great condition and is looking for a new home. I can get the vehicle titled as well....looking for about $11,000 with title for a one of a kind Silvia...maybe Opium will post some pix.

Night
623-326-7295


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

You returning phone calls now or are you still screening? How about returning my calls to give me an excuse of why I haven't received my refund yet.

BTW, how can you guarantee that the engine in there is not the one they redlined drifting? Things that make you go, hmmmm!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

xjon seems pissed, night, what do you hafta say bout that?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm... some of the parts you listed aren't in the pics that I have. I saw them lying on the ground, but I didn't get pics of them. Only the car. BRB with the pics...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Like I stated in my previous post you can see in this picture the bomex bumper off the car right in front of it.










88,759 Kilometers on the car apparently









Posting a link to this pic because it is huge. Left it big to prove that I didn't just take a pic of a cluster laying around and that it is in fact in the car with that many kilometers
clicky clicky to see.. 56k unfriendly 

Clean interior shot


















Silvia badged









Markings...










:cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

reminds me of mines that i sold for 375 bucks, then again, that's in okinawa. and here you are selling it over 10k. taking advantage of the fact that it's jdm and it's in america.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

why is the frobnt bumper off?? lol


----------



## sil180neal (Aug 26, 2005)

*JDM Silvia S13 with RB25 for sale*

Well, guys I have a very nice S13 with a nice little RB25 sittin in it that I am looking to liquidate. The car is setup for drift and runs great. It was dyno'd in Japan at 340 RWH and it has all the nice upgrades. If interested, email me and I willl send you the pics. [email protected]
Thanks,
John


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont know why Night does not change his user name. He has the worst rep out of anyone on the internet. The raffle he is doing is 99.9% bs. At least he is selling something, and lets hope he is selling it to pay people back. I would not even dial the 3 digets of Camrons area code.


----------

